# My Betta Blog



## qtbunny (May 25, 2015)

Hey guys! Check out my betta fish blog. It's pretty new and I am still trying to make it look pretty!
https://bettalady.wordpress.com


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Pretty fishes! It's a cool way to blog about your pet adventures, thank you for sharing it with us : ) Have fun!


----------



## qtbunny (May 25, 2015)

LittleStar said:


> Pretty fishes! It's a cool way to blog about your pet adventures, thank you for sharing it with us : ) Have fun!


Thank you so much! My boys thank you too


----------

